# Where to find themes?



## efabe420 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Samsung i920 Omnia II..WM6.5........I would just like find some new themes and Microsoft marketplace doesnt have a whole lot to offer. I found a few at other various websites, some of which required copying and pasting of windows files :facepalm: some were just simple .cab installations..some worked, some i guess kind of half worked, and some just didnt work at all...The phone and OS have both been out for a few years now...there should be millions of themes available


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Check out here: Omnia II Themes and Apps - xda-developers

There are tons of WM6.5 cabs available.

From start screen, to slide icons to backgrounds to icons etc.


----------



## LottieWinde (Aug 27, 2014)

Hay friend,

Quote from 2009 article Microsoft gives more marketplace details! Themes!, Upgrades to 6.5! | Windows Phone Central


> Microsoft give the more market places and themes. The mmarket places are MySpace, Accuweather, CNBC, 3deep by Lit-escape, EA Mobile, Developer One, Fameloft, Glu Mobile, Handmark, Ilium Software, Jeyo Inc, Kinoma, Magmic, Melodis Corp., Namco, Pandora, Phatware, SBSH Mobile, Shozu, Sling, Web Information Solutions and Zagat.


And also providing the more themes facilities for their customers
Use your more liking theme.


----------

